# MAYSAN | Maysan University | Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Maysan University


Location: Iraq


Client Name: Ministry of Higher Education
Built up Area: 1,364,434 m²























































http://cap-consultant.co/default.aspx


----------

